# Wish me luck



## mickle (19 Mar 2020)

I'm replacing a radiator in the basement of a five storey building today. That's a lot of head.


----------



## Rocky (19 Mar 2020)

mickle said:


> I'm replacing a radiator in the basement of a five storey building today. That's a lot of head.


Good luck


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2020)

No pressure then....


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2020)

Oh dear...


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Mar 2020)

On a positive note- you get a swimming pool...


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Mar 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> On a positive note- you get a swimming pool...


...with a fountain.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Mar 2020)

I thought the good plumbers used localised freezing to isolate pipework when working 'live' ?


----------



## neil_merseyside (19 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> I thought the good plumbers used localised freezing to isolate pipework when working 'live' ?


Unlike the DIY handyman I knew who didn't freeze the pipes properly and when it leaked made the mistake of plugging pipe ends with bare hands and the water was hot, he lost two fingertips and horribly scalded - his mate fortunately heard his screams and mostly closed the pipes with a lump hammer and then put some caps on. I'd have just stood well back (well I wouldn't work on a hot pressurised system actually).


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

What is the result? Does Mickle still live?


----------



## Beebo (19 Mar 2020)

mickle said:


> I'm replacing a radiator in the basement of a five storey building today. That's a lot of head.


@Fnaar 
A plumber with a lot of head. Sounds like the plot of a porno.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> No pressure then....



I hope he doesn't swallow the lot.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2020)

Can he swim ?


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Can he swim ?


Will we ever find out?


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

Obituary - Mickle Shmickle, 1922 - 2020.

Born in India to the 3rd Earl of Toxteth, who was governor of the subcontinent at the time. At the age of 4 Mickle was sent back to Blightly where he boarded at Eton. A short while later he ran away to the circus, perfecting a unique act where he flashed his deformed scrotum at the crowd.

After being demobbed in 1946 mickle invented the bicycle, and very quickly became a multi millionaire. Unfortunately, he invested all his money in Love Thy Neighbour shares in 1973, and was declared bankrupt soon after.

He was found deceased this morning in what was believed to be a successful suicide by drowning, although police are still puzzle as to why his winky was jammed in a boiler pipe.

Mickle leaves behind a Wife,Arthur, and his two sons, Mavis and Mildred. Mourning fans are asked to respect his family's privacy at this time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Mar 2020)

Lot's of sympathy as usual from the CC crowd @mickle


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

He will be sadly missed.

Don't forget, you can still get your "We'll miss you Mickle" T shirt for £19.99 (plus postage) while stocks last.


----------



## craigwend (19 Mar 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/eGp47YwDZ48


----------



## mickle (19 Mar 2020)

I survived. Thank you all for your messages of support.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

He is risen! He is the Messiah!

And lo! Mickle went forth into the basement of Gethsemane, and he did replace the radiator.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

He’s not the Messiah , he’s a very naughty boy


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Obituary - Mickle Shmickle, 1922 - 2020.
> 
> Born in India to the 3rd Earl of Toxteth, who was governor of the subcontinent at the time. At the age of 4 Mickle was sent back to Blightly where he boarded at Eton. A short while later he ran away to the circus, perfecting a unique act where he flashed his deformed scrotum at the crowd.
> 
> ...


You missed out his love of the tuba.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

And the pink oboe


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> And the pink oboe


He specifically told you not to mention that...


----------

